# Flying CRICKETS?!?!?



## WYSIWYG (Jun 16, 2005)

I just saw the most AMAZING thing -- or so I think.

I walked into my spider room to feed some spiders and there was this big bug on the floor -- pretty big.  I thought maybe it was one of my orange-heads running loose, but it was too thin an narrow to be one of those.  It had long
narrow wings too.

It was a dark colored bug and the position of the wing seemed odd for a grasshopper.   I think it was a flying cricket!

Unfortunately, it flew-hopped somewhere that I can't seem to find it.  I thought i had seen where it landed after it buzzed by me, but it's still MIA.

Maybe I'm just seeing things?   

Anyone seen one of these before?  Until I can find it and get it into a container, I'm going to keep wondering if it wasn't my imagination.  

Wysi


----------



## edesign (Jun 16, 2005)

cockroach


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 16, 2005)

edesign said:
			
		

> cockroach


Nope.  It's a cricket with huge eyes.  I think it's what's called a "field cricket" only I've never seen one this big, nor have I seen one with such long wings that it can fly.  (I finally caught the little turkey and he's sitting in a container, trying to get out).

I may have to let the poor thing go.  Crickets don't last very long anyway.  

Wysi


----------



## Brando (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah thats right, crickets can fly. The wings aren't just for the pretty sounds they make at night....


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow, I've never seen a field cricket fly (or even appear capable of flight) either. There's some flying cricket species here but they're more unusual-looking, with an elongated phasmid-like body design. They're very small. I don't know the name.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 16, 2005)

Sometimes females can fly, but only on short distances.
I've seen this in two species: Gryllus campestris (european field cricket) and Acheta domesticus (house cricket).


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 16, 2005)

Brando said:
			
		

> yeah thats right, crickets can fly. The wings aren't just for the pretty sounds they make at night....


Well as many crickets as I've seen with wings, I'd never seen one actually fly until last night.  

I've decided it has to be a male though.  He started chirping earlier today.
I'll probably let the poor critter go later, but for just a little while longer, I'm going to enjoy him.  He's kinda cute -- too cute to feed to one of my spiders.  

Wysi


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 16, 2005)

u should make him dinner


----------



## Brando (Jun 17, 2005)

Everytime i went to a football game back in high school, there were bugs flying around the fieldlights, and all night people would be pelted by crickets, it was rather funny to watch the girls freak out from the crickets landing on their heads hehehe. At a closer look at these falling crickets im pretty sure they are the same type that petco and other pet stores sell.


----------



## Digby Rigby (Jun 17, 2005)

*You will belive a cricket can fly*

Hello,

Most of the winged species of crix you will find are very capable of flight.  Species of the genus Acheta and Gryllus.  However unless they get sufficiently warm like say 30-35 degrees celsius you wont see it too often.

Digby Rigby

DigbyRigby@exoticfeeders.com

"My Feeders Are Cooler Than Your Pets!"


----------



## Raqua (Jun 20, 2005)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Sometimes females can fly, but only on short distances.
> I've seen this in two species: Gryllus campestris (european field cricket) and Acheta domesticus (house cricket).


Banana crickets as well ... But higher temperature needed ...


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 6, 2009)

*cool*

Ahhh, I used to keep a solid black little field cricket for a couple weeks. I called it my lucky cricket. I had it in this cute little wooden box with a screen cover. I thought it was a great find because I'd never seen one..


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 6, 2009)

Grats on resurrecting a thread that's 4 years old...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 6, 2009)

I've seen flying crickets.


----------



## samatwwe (Jun 6, 2009)

its called a grasshopper ;P


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 15, 2009)

Field crickets can fly i've seen it. So do earwigs.


----------

